# before & afters!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Is she brown or a bay? If brown, with her polo history and scars to prove how tough she is, I'd think she's earned a place on the Badass Browns thread. 

She looks good, and the expression on face and in eyes is very nice.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you  she is brown. & alrready a member of the BAB club 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a great transformation! She looks fantastic!!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I *love *her head!! So elegant!!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Aw thank you  yeah i love her head too. When shes got her ears forward.. theyre usually hanging to the sideee she she looks like a donkey lol xD 

Shes such a sweet mare, i dont know how anyone could put her through what shes been through.. ive never known such a nervous wreck of a horse..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous what a change!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! I think so too but im pretty biased 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

She looks wonderful, what a change!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful horse  Im in love  You said to share you horses before and after pictures right? If so here is my Arab. He was 5 years old when we rescued him, and he was in pretty bad shape! I though his spirit was broken... Boy, was I SUPER wrong  He has turned out to be such a sweety


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing transformation! She is a lucky girl to have found you. Well done!

Gallop on, same thing! I love before and afters.



KawaiiCharlie said:


> Thank you  she is brown. & alrready a member of the BAB club
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

both horses are beautiful! what a change! good job guys!

to the OP what was her story, like before you got her. if you dont mind me asking


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

She was imported from argentina about 5 years ago, apparently part of their 'breaking in' method is to tie wire round one of their ears, pull them down to the ground and leave them there for 2 days.. what that achieves im not sure but she has a scar all the way round one of her ears. God knows what else happened to her over there but she is covered in scars, not just little ones. Apparently shes only ever been used for polo but i suspect she was used for breeding too. Shes afraid of saddles to the point that she shakes if you bring one near her. She freaks out if you touch her behind her earsbut only if youre stood on her right side, which is the side her ear is scarred. Shes super jumpy & you cant make any sudden movements around her. She also tenses up and moves away if you wallk towards her back end.. she has o personality, she just stares blankly in front of her when shes tied and wont move a muscle for hours unless you ask her to..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Keep up the good work - what a lucky horse to have found her way to you. A beautiful BAB


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> She was imported from argentina about 5 years ago, apparently part of their 'breaking in' method is to tie wire round one of their ears, pull them down to the ground and leave them there for 2 days.. what that achieves im not sure but she has a scar all the way round one of her ears. God knows what else happened to her over there but she is covered in scars, not just little ones. Apparently shes only ever been used for polo but i suspect she was used for breeding too. Shes afraid of saddles to the point that she shakes if you bring one near her. She freaks out if you touch her behind her earsbut only if youre stood on her right side, which is the side her ear is scarred. Shes super jumpy & you cant make any sudden movements around her. She also tenses up and moves away if you wallk towards her back end.. *she has o personality, she just stares blankly in front of her when shes tied and wont move a muscle for hours unless you ask her to..*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats how my horse was... a few groceries, some love and attention and BAM, hes the craziest horse ever  Im glad you have her now, she sounds like she has a good home


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> She was imported from argentina about 5 years ago, apparently part of their 'breaking in' method is to tie wire round one of their ears, pull them down to the ground and leave them there for 2 days.. what that achieves im not sure but she has a scar all the way round one of her ears. God knows what else happened to her over there but she is covered in scars, not just little ones. Apparently shes only ever been used for polo but i suspect she was used for breeding too. Shes afraid of saddles to the point that she shakes if you bring one near her. She freaks out if you touch her behind her earsbut only if youre stood on her right side, which is the side her ear is scarred. Shes super jumpy & you cant make any sudden movements around her. She also tenses up and moves away if you wallk towards her back end.. she has o personality, she just stares blankly in front of her when shes tied and wont move a muscle for hours unless you ask her to..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats so sad, how could anyone ever do that to a horse, espeshally to push it to that extream. I'm glad you have her now


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, some people have no feelings, I mean to really be able to do that to a HORSE!?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully she'll come round soon. I never thought id end up with a mare but i got lucky with her shes not mare ish at all lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> Hopefully she'll come round soon. I never thought id end up with a mare but i got lucky with her shes *not mare ish at all lol*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha not yet anyway :lol: i'm sure once she's a little more trusting she'll bring out her mareish side for you. My mini did.. And speaking of before and after...

2009:








2010:















and here's the wooly monster in 2011: but unfortunately because of how obese she was she will always have the big fat thing on top of her neck, so her mane will never lie flat.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*Before and halfway to after. LOL*

Your two horses look wonderful! Here is Sasha, only five weeks into rehab.









and two days ago...









before:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome paint!


----------

